
Air India creates record by flying 15,300 kilometres in 14.5 hours non stop - praving5
http://www.businessinsider.in/Air-India-creates-record-byflying-15300-kilometres-in-14-5-hours-non-stop/articleshow/55008405.cms
======
captn3m0
Earlier discussion (not on the record, but the route):
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12738077](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12738077)

Key takeaways:

\- This is a new route (started in Dec 2015)

\- AI recently got permissions to use the Chinese Air Space for the route

\- The jetstream optimisations are a service provided by Boeing, and AI just
started subscribing to them.

------
binarymax
There used to be a nonstop Thai Airways 17 hour flight from NYC to Bangkok
that I flew several times. And I found a list from 2007 of longhauls with it
listed in the middle! I remember the flight would go over the Arctic, since
the distance was shorter, and I could see ice instead of clouds on a clear
day. The flight itself would have been unbearable were it not for the amazing
Thai airways service. A quick Google shows the distance just under 14000 km.

[https://consumerist.com/2007/07/16/worlds-longest-non-
stop-f...](https://consumerist.com/2007/07/16/worlds-longest-non-stop-
flights/)

------
idlewords
Note that this is a record for passenger service. Boeing flew a 777 without
passengers for 22:42 and a distance of 21,601 km.

[http://boeing.mediaroom.com/2005-11-10-Boeing-777-200LR-
Sets...](http://boeing.mediaroom.com/2005-11-10-Boeing-777-200LR-Sets-New-
World-Record-for-Distance)

~~~
nashashmi
So the speed on that flight would be 951 km/hr. Wikipedia article states the
max speed for 777 is 950 km/hr. In this AI flight plan, the speed is 1055
km/hr. A new speed record in its own right.

~~~
dingaling
1055 km/h is far from a ground-speed record for airliners. North Pacific
tailwinds can push them over 1200 .

------
gnipgnip
Sweet AI turning a profit ? I must've been a dove-eyed kid when that last
happened.

Won't they have to fly back over the Atlantic from SFO, though ?

Also, if the AI boffins are listening:

\- "एअर् " -> "अय्र्" ( एचोऽयवायावः ). पदे नित्या संहिताम् करवामहै !

\- Please don't make us change over in Delhi! Not all of us wish to honor Herr
Gandhi, nor step onto the land of the Mughal-British retainers.

\- Mumbai too sucks balls; one wrong call and a taxi man outside the airport
steals $100!

\- More importantly: South India has all the software man!

    
    
      BLR-SFO flight would've made a lot more sense. Seriously, what was AI thinking ? That India's bureaucracy would transform Silicon Valley, by teaching them the dark arts ?

~~~
morekozhambu
vAyubhArata: iti nAmam sundarataram |

~~~
gnipgnip
अपि "हंसध्वज" वा "जटायु"।

परन्तु असम्भवम् आङ्लराज्ये परिवर्तनम् । :(

------
rhaps0dy
Pardon my naiveté, but, why didn't anyone do this before? Isn't it easier to
fly if you take less time because you have tailwinds?

~~~
kumarski
All sorts of faster distance opportunities exist.

one of the safety regulations relies on close landing strips within 300mi of
any plane or something like that. God, wish I could find the article on
that....

~~~
JshWright
It's less about distance, and more about time (i.e. how long the plane can fly
with an engine out).

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ETOPS](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ETOPS)

------
the_duke
What aircraft? Triple 7?

~~~
rosser
[http://flightaware.com/live/flight/AIC173/history/20161015/2...](http://flightaware.com/live/flight/AIC173/history/20161015/2200Z/VIDP/KSFO)

777-200LR, looks like.

